# Stihl MS 290 price?



## cebiginalaska (Oct 13, 2017)

Hello everyone. I have a 3 year old MS 290 that I might sell locally. I am the original owner from the dealer who mailed me the saw. Here in Rural Alaska we don't have local dealers unless you live in a city (or big village). I was wondering if I can get some input on what a good price would be. This saw has a new air filter and a new rapid super saw chain. I just did a muffler mod and retuned it. I reinstalled the spark arrestor before tuning just incase I decide to sell. Haven't decided on if I will delete it or leave it in if I don't sell it. This saw has been used to get firewood every fall and winter. The saw runs good and would keep it but I just purchased a MS 251 and a Echo CS-590.


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 14, 2017)

They were @ $370 new around here.


----------



## Greenerpastures (Oct 14, 2017)

If you need the money, its worh upwards of half what it cost new,
but if you can afford to keep it, you have a cheap saw
now as it has earned its keep.
A local who knows the saw, will probably give you the most for it.
Why not search for one online around same age and see what others
are asking, I see them on ebay for 199.00 up to 400.00,
it will depend on whether these saws are in demand or not.
Were they well built, did they perform well, are they durable or
do they die of premature old age, lots of factors a potential buyer
will weigh up, all of which will effect the price.

Regards, john


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 15, 2017)

cebiginalaska said:


> Hello everyone. I have a 3 year old MS 290 that I might sell locally. I am the original owner from the dealer who mailed me the saw. Here in Rural Alaska we don't have local dealers unless you live in a city (or big village). I was wondering if I can get some input on what a good price would be. This saw has a new air filter and a new rapid super saw chain. I just did a muffler mod and retuned it. I reinstalled the spark arrestor before tuning just incase I decide to sell. Haven't decided on if I will delete it or leave it in if I don't sell it. This saw has been used to get firewood every fall and winter. The saw runs good and would keep it but I just purchased a MS 251 and a Echo CS-590.
> 
> View attachment 606913
> View attachment 606914
> ...


First of all welcome to AS .
As GP was saying above a local buyer will probably give you the most for it. Here I sell quite a few ms290/291 as well as 450 and 455 ranchers and they all sell well for 2-325 depending on the condition and bar length(on craigslist many times this is a big deal lol). Most of the buyers I deal with are not looking for modded saws, but want a basic saw that is ready to cut some wood so the muffler mod may not be a hot selling point.
I'd say get it listed locally and see what happens, I'd try 275 and you can say you will accept trades for something else of need to you if you'd like as many have stuff, but no cash. You could also search on your local sites/papers and see if anyone is looking to trade for a saw.
The 290 is a great saw for the cost, I've cut a lot of wood with them.
Good luck,
Brett


----------



## Cope1024 (Oct 15, 2017)

I sold a clean, low hours MS290 on eBay two years ago for $350. It had a new bar and two new Stihl chains.


----------



## Greenerpastures (Oct 15, 2017)

Cope1024 said:


> I sold a clean, low hours MS290 on eBay two years ago for $350. It had a new bar and two new Stihl chains.


Sure feels good to get some money back, takes the sting out of
the next purchase.


----------



## Cope1024 (Oct 15, 2017)

Greenerpastures said:


> Sure feels good to get some money back, takes the sting out of
> the next purchase.


Actually, I sold it after buying my MS362C. I was also going to move my 025 and get an MS241 to go with the MS362, but the 025 just runs too good.


----------



## Greenerpastures (Oct 15, 2017)

My father has a 251, and it has power for all the size of it, only 45cc, 
but is 3hp. 
Is the 362C a non MT saw.


----------



## Cope1024 (Oct 15, 2017)

Greenerpastures said:


> My father has a 251, and it has power for all the size of it, only 45cc,
> but is 3hp.
> Is the 362C a non MT saw.


The MS362C is really a C-M M-tronic saw. I was too lazy to type it all out.


----------



## cebiginalaska (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello again everyone. Thanks for the input and the welcome. I forgot to mention that it is a 20 inch bar with a 3/8 chain. The dealer sent me the 3/8 configuration without me asking for it to be converted. I just talked it over with "the boss" (woman of the house). If I do sell this saw will be priced at 275. I will try and keep it since we do not need the money very much at this moment. "You don't need to have three saws..." Even though I do not make money off getting wood. I think that 3 saws is not too much. 

I am liking the Echo 590 so far even I do not have too much experience with it. A lot of people around here prefer Stihl and have advised me against Echo but I was impressed even without the muffler mod yet. Everything stock except the limiters have been shaved off and has been tuned. I really like that we are able to see the gas without opening up the gas tank.


----------



## grack (Oct 15, 2017)

cebiginalaska said:


> Hello again everyone. Thanks for the input and the welcome. I forgot to mention that it is a 20 inch bar with a 3/8 chain. The dealer sent me the 3/8 configuration without me asking for it to be converted. I just talked it over with "the boss" (woman of the house). If I do sell this saw will be priced at 275. I will try and keep it since we do not need the money very much at this moment. "You don't need to have three saws..." Even though I do not make money off getting wood. I think that 3 saws is not too much.
> 
> I am liking the Echo 590 so far even I do not have too much experience with it. A lot of people around here prefer Stihl and have advised me against Echo but I was impressed even without the muffler mod yet. Everything stock except the limiters have been shaved off and has been tuned. I really like that we are able to see the gas without opening up the gas tank.


Welcome to the site a guy had to have my 290 after he tried it that was 5 year's ago i got 350.00 for it.
275-325 average price for a good condition one here.
I bought 2 590s 5 year's ago haven't even used the second one yet.
It's seen a lot of use.
No issues other than a stripped chain adjust echo fixed it for free.
Be conservative with a muff mod if you do one.
They get loud fast lol


----------

